# Apelco 360 Fishfinder 11 Jahre alt - kaufen/Preis??



## danny877 (22. November 2006)

Hi zusammen,

ich brauche mal euren Rat. 
Ich suche seit einiger Zeit ein Echolot für Rhein/Restrhein + 2 Seen (Schluchsee/Titisee) in der Umgebung.

Nun habe ich folgendes Angebot:

Apelco 360 Fishfinder.
gekauft 1995
Gerät ist noch neu Verpackt und unbenutzt
technische Daten hänge ich anbei!

Der Verkäufer möchte dafür noch 90 EUR haben.

Wenn ich mir jetzt so den Markt anschaue und bei Ebay sehe dass das Cuda 168 für 140 EUR zu bekommen ist, frage ich mich ob der Preis für das Apelco gerechtferitgt ist. Alternativ gibt es ja gerade beim Blinker für 95+40 EUR im 2 Jahres-Abo das Cuda 242 - da wäre dann für 135 EUR gleichnoch 2 Jahre der Blinker dabei. 

Generell Frage ich mich ob das Apelco für meine Zwecke ausreichend wäre oder ob es vom Alter her, schon längst überholt ist?

Was würdet Ihr sagen, was ich machen soll?
Wieviel EUR würdet Ihr für das Apelco, wenn es in Frage käme, ausgeben?

Handbuch findet man hier:
http://www.raymarine.com/raymarine/Default.asp?Page=659&Section=3


Viele Grüsse

Daniel


----------



## wobbler (22. November 2006)

*AW: Apelco 360 Fishfinder 11 Jahre alt - kaufen/Preis??*

ja, deine gedanken sind richtig !

schau mal was ein 10 jahre alter pc noch wert ist.....

die 95 euronen... würde ich in ein moderneres gerät mit deutscher menueführung anlegen....... und ein paar euros drauflegen.....  

bildpunkte nur magere 80x128 !
watt 60rms

das ist grobkörnig wie ein altes tetris spiel:m 

das dieses apeka echo sicherlich funktioniert....klar...aber wie gesagt....  lass dir doch n abo schenken - oder google mal ein wenig.... eventuell purzeln die preise nach weihnachten / januar....

und ein tip !.....  lowrance hat die besseren stecker als eagle!|supergri


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. November 2006)

*AW: Apelco 360 Fishfinder 11 Jahre alt - kaufen/Preis??*

Na, ich glaub der ist noch älter. Laß es sein - und kauf Dir gleich was vernünftiges.


----------



## Torsk (22. November 2006)

*AW: Apelco 360 Fishfinder 11 Jahre alt - kaufen/Preis??*

Ein positiver Aspekt wäre, bei 60 W Rms hält ein 7Ah-Akku bestimmt ein halbes Jahr. Das wär dann aber auch schon alles. 
Ich würd beim Erwerb eines neuen Geräts auch nicht unbedingt nur auf den Preis schielen, sondern auch analysieren, was ich wirklich brauche. 
Eventuell lohnt sich auch ein Blick übern Teich, dort sind die Geräte noch wesentlich kostengünstiger zu erhalten, Threads zum Für und Wieder solcher Aktionen gab`s auch schon genug...
@wobbler: Stecker ja, aber ich verlier andauernd die doofen Dichtungen daraus...


----------



## Maro67 (22. November 2006)

*AW: Apelco 360 Fishfinder 11 Jahre alt - kaufen/Preis??*



wobbler schrieb:


> ja, deine gedanken sind richtig !
> 
> schau mal was ein 10 jahre alter pc noch wert ist.....
> 
> ...


 
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, lass es sein und kauf Dir ein moderneres Gerät!
Achte aber auf eine hohe Auflösung/Bildpunkte da Du sonst am Schluchsee jeden Torfkrümmel als Fisch ansiehst. Ich fische hier mit dem Lowrance X-125, hat ne klasse Auflösung und ist für den Schluchsee und auch den Rhein ideal. Mit etwas Erfahrung kannst Du dann auch die eine oder andere Fischart darauf bestimmen. 
Leider kostet das Teil aber auch ein bisschen mehr als die von Dir genannten Geräte.

Gruß Maro67


----------



## danny877 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Apelco 360 Fishfinder 11 Jahre alt - kaufen/Preis??*

Hi zusammen,

danke für Eure Antworten. Ich habe fast befürchtet dass es keinnen Sinn macht. Dann werde ich mal nach neuen Geräten Ausschau halten. Ich möchte aber nicht umbedingt gleich 300/400 EUR (das kostet das Lowrance X-125) ausgeben. Mein Verwendungszweck habe ich euch ja schon geschrieben - brauche also kein norge taugliches Gerät. Denke daran so 140-180 EUR dafür auszugeben. Ich finde die Blinker Aktion eigentlich garnicht schlecht für 95 + 40 EUR 2 Jahre den Blinker und das Cuda 242.  

Meint Ihr das reicht für meine Bedürfnisse aus?

Grüsse

Daniel


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. November 2006)

*AW: Apelco 360 Fishfinder 11 Jahre alt - kaufen/Preis??*

Was sind deine Bedürfnisse?
Willst du die Tiefe erkennen, den Fisch, Hindernisse, Geschwindigkeit, Strömung, Sprungschichten, Bodenbeschaffenheit?
Fü die Tiefe reicht das Cuda allemal - aber dann wirds eng.


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. November 2006)

*AW: Apelco 360 Fishfinder 11 Jahre alt - kaufen/Preis??*

Moin!

Das Cuda 168 gibt es manchmal auch für ca 90€ im Angebot.
Für 100-110€ ist es allemal zu bekommen.
Hier zum Beispiel
Von der Qualität der Bilder her reicht es, wie Dolfin gesagt hat, für die Tiefe. Mehr kann man von den "Billigen" nicht erwarten.

Im Moment tüddel ich auch noch mit einem 168 rum. Für die Ostsee zum Kanten und Tiefen finden hat es bis jetzt immer gereicht. Mehr geht aber wie gesagt net.

Übrigens ich hab mein als Ausstellungsstück bei 
Askari direkt für 65€ gekauft.

Schöne Grüße

Kai


----------



## danny877 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Apelco 360 Fishfinder 11 Jahre alt - kaufen/Preis??*

Meine Mindestanforderung an ein Gerät wären Tiefe, Hindernisse und natuerlich Fische (welche Art ist egal) zu erkennen. Geschwindigkeit und strömung ist "nice to have".

Die tiefste Stelle die ich hätte sind 61 Meter im Schuchsee.

Verstehe ich euch richtig das Cuda ist eigentlich auch nur ein Spielzeug? Erkennt man damit denn keine Fische, Hindernisse und evtl. die Bodenbeschaffenheit?

Grüsse

Daniel


----------



## danny877 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Apelco 360 Fishfinder 11 Jahre alt - kaufen/Preis??*

Hi zusammen,

habe nun glaube ich ein adäquates Gerät für mich gefunden.
Evtl. ein bissl oversized für den Rhein..... aber lieber so als anders rum.

Habe mir ein gebrauchtes komplettes Lowrance X-125 portable mit 1,5 Jahren Garantie für 300 EUR gekauft. Eigentlich wollte der Verkäufer noch 360 EUR - konnten uns aber nach ein paar email hin und her auf 300 einigen. Der Preis müsste eigentlich fair sein!? Hätte zwar das "portable" nicht gebraucht aber was anderes hat der gebraucht Markt gerade nicht hergegeben.

Danke nochmals für eure Hilfe

Daniel


----------



## likkedeler (30. März 2007)

*AW: Apelco 360 Fishfinder 11 Jahre alt - kaufen/Preis??*

Moin tosommen!

Falls der Apelco noch nicht weg ist, ich nehme ihn ohne zu zögern!
Raymarine / Apelco 360 ist ein profesionelles Marinenavigationsgerät mit Geschwindigkeit. ( Der Geber kostet allein weit über 240 Euro und ist noch an aktuellen Geräten verbaut). Die Fischfinderrei ist nur ein netter Nebenaspekt bei diesem Gerät.

Auf einem Binnengewässer fährt man wohl seltener Karte/Kompass, so dass ein Cuda oder ähnlich mit besserer grafischer Auflösung vermutlich die bessere Wahl zum Angeln ist.​Nach wie vor ist Raymarine Apelco aber weltweiter Marineausrüster und Cuda im Hobbysegment zu sehen.

Aber das ist vielleicht nur meine Sichtweise,ich empfinde das Gerät jedenfalls in dem beschriebenen Zustand als Spottbillig!

Gruß von der Küste
Likkedeler ..


----------

